# Amplificador de audio para parlantes de 16 ohms



## gonzalopolvorin (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola gente, como estan? hace unos dias encontre en casa 2 parlantes de 16 ohms de un equipo de musica que traia 5 y de momento solo estamos usando 3 de ellos, y se me ocurrio que quizas podria darle algun uso

Mi idea es poder armar un amplificador para conectarlos a la salida de audio de la notebook, por que si los conecto directo se escucha aun mas bajo que los parlantes que trae la notebook.
He encontrado por ahi algunas variantes de un circuito que usa el tda 2003 , peor no estoy seguro de que sirva ya que dice para parlantes de 4 u 8 ohms, y al tener los mios de 16 pues la potencia ( que dice de 10w) me caeria a la mitad o menos verdad?

En fin, mi consulta es sobre eso, si alguien sabe de algun circuito que pueda andar me seria de gran ayuda.
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos a todos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 31, 2011)

Dime que potencia soportan y te dire cuales puedes utilizar con ellos


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Ago 31, 2011)

gracias por responder pandacba, el problema es que en ningun lado me dice la potencia que soportan, solo me dice la impedancia


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

Una foto vale más que mil especulaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Ago 31, 2011)

Tacatomon una foto de los parlantes decis?

si eso ayuda, en cuanto pueda les saco y la subo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

Exacto. Así podremos ver de que se trata. Y pues, realmente tener un altavoz de 16Ω para un amplificador de 4-8Ω no supone ningún problema/inconveniente. Y sobre la potencia, en efecto será un poco menor a la especificada a impedancias menores... Pero de que sonará, sonará .

Saludos!


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Ago 31, 2011)

sisi, lo se que no habria ningun inconveniente con que sea de mayor impedancia,mi miedo era que si la potencia baja mucho, y se sigue escuchando mas fuerte los parlantes internos de la notebook que estos, como que era una perdida de tiempo. 
gracias por responder, mañana si no me olvido subo las fotos
saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

Un poco mas de potencia, te puede ofrecer un TDA2005 en su versión Bridge.

http://www.circuit-projects.com/audio-circuits/low-cost-2x20-watt-stereo-amplifier-by-tda2005.html

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 31, 2011)

Errror no se puede dar un amplificador asi comoa asi sin conocer los datos necesarios. es ser muy improvisado

En que equipos estaban conectados? marca, modelo en algun lado debe decir las salidad de cada parlante, eso vino con un manual, alguna data de la que te piso debes tener marca y modelo al menos

porque si el parlante es de 3 y le metes 5 chau parlante y chau ampli.

Por eso las cosas no deben hacerse ni a tontas ni a ciegas.

Una vez que determinemos que potencia puede soportar, veremos que podemos acoplar sin eso es especulación


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Errror no se puede dar un amplificador asi comoa asi sin conocer los datos necesarios. es ser muy improvisado
> 
> En que equipos estaban conectados? marca, modelo en algun lado debe decir las salidad de cada parlante, eso vino con un manual, alguna data de la que te piso debes tener marca y modelo al menos
> 
> ...



Lee bien, está hablando de altavoces de un equipo de música que tiene en casa, no de altavoces de auriculares. Pero bueno, es mejor ver las foticos.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Sep 1, 2011)

ahi les paso unas fotos de los parlantes, espero les sirvan de ayuda
En lo que respecta a la potencia que se le entrega al parlante, no se si me equivoco, pero esta no iria aumentando a medida que con el potenciometro voy subiendo el volumen? de ser asi, por mas que el parlante sea de 3w y el amplificador de 5w, mientras tenga cuidado manejando el potenciometro no habria ningun tipo de problema, o me equivoco?

Desde ya muchas gracias por contestar
saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 1, 2011)

gonzalo:
coincido con los muchachos , para esa impedancia lo que mejor anda es un TDA de los muchos modelos que hay ( con lindos proyectos con PCB y todo aca en el Foro ) . Al estar *en bridge *esa impedancia esta FANTASTICA. Yo termino de armar uno con TDA7294 de ....150W , es medio mucho para esos parlantes ... Una cosa es cierta: SI TENES CUIDADO CON EL VOLUMEN , no es problema que tengas potencia demas ... 
A simple vista esos parlantitos deben ser de unos 20/30W .... yo haria uno con TDA2030 .Super simple de armar 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Sep 1, 2011)

gracias antonio por responder, despues le voy a dar una mirada a la hoja de datos que me pasaste.

Si no te molesta, no me explicarias un poquito a grandes rasgos que significa eso que decis de que la impedancia esta en bridge? y por que decis que esta fantastica debido a eso.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Podes poner el modelo del equipo?
Sigo insitiendo armar cosas a ciegas es un grave error


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Sep 1, 2011)

ni idea que modelo es, el equipo no lo tengo en casa, lo tengo a 127km de distancia, lo unico que se es que es venturer la marca


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

El tema en el supuesto que lograras no pasate y estas escuhando un tema, y el que viene esta grabado más fuerte, este saldra con más potencia, un potenciometro no fija la potencia solo hace una division de la señal de entrada sin intervenir en su amplitud, en tales condiciones tu parlante se dañara.

Si sos paciente y logra pasarme el modelo y marca del equipo lo ubico y averiguo los datos, del mimso.

Si no es mucho más seguro y productivo decir me armo este equipo por ejemplo 25+25W a 8 ohms y conseguis los parlantes para esa potencia y listo y te evitas problema y dañar cosas sin sentido alguno.

No te olvides esto, te van a decir hace esto o aquello, pero cuando el parlante se te rompa quien se va  a hacer cargo?


----------



## Montero (Sep 1, 2011)

hola a todos ................ bueno mi consulta si deseo hacer un amplificador digase mas de 1000 watios y tengo parlantes de 16 ohmios ... me serviria emplearlo para esta potencia que le ponda ??


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Sep 1, 2011)

En eso tenes razon pandacba, no habia pensado en que un tema este grabado mas fuerte que el anterior, cosa que pasa seguido al pasar de sui generis a iron maiden.
Puedo conectarla a otro equipo de musica o incluso al televisor para escuchar mas fuerte o que pasa es que yo queria aprovechar estos parlantes


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

pasame la marca y modelo del equipo en el que vinieron y yo averiguo los datos



Montero dijo:


> hola a todos ................ bueno mi consulta si deseo hacer un amplificador digase mas de 1000 watios y tengo parlantes de 16 ohmios ... me serviria emplearlo para esta potencia que le ponda ??


Pero de que potencia de parlantes estas hablando? 

hay que hablar con propiedad, los parlante tiene dos datos que el uno sin el otro no sirven la impedancia por el otro lado y la potencia para la que fueron diseñados, no potencia de pico potencia continua la de pico por lo general es el doble


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 1, 2011)

gonzalo: un amplificador en bridge "ve" una impedancia que es la mitad que si no lo estuviera.
Los parlantes generalmente son de 8 o 4 Ohms y todos los amplificadores estan diseñados para esas impedancias... con 16 perderias mucha potencia.... pero en bridge es como que fueran de 8 ... ta claro??
Si a un bridge le pones 4 Ohms... haces un lindo humo.


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Sep 1, 2011)

ah ok, el amplificador es lo que estaria en bridge entonces, yo te habia entendido como si fuera la impedancia del parlante lo que esta en bridge.
Gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## pandacba (Sep 2, 2011)

Habias entendido bien amigo, lo que esta en puene es la carga no el amplificador de echo se los conoce como BTL por sus siglas en e ingles de Bridge Tied Load lo que traducido es Carga colocada en puente

En muchas partes dice que cuadriplica la potencia y es un error técnco, ya que un amplificador para poder trabajar en puente la carga es 2R la minima.

El artilugio de poner la carga en puente es la siguiinte, al tener dos amplificadores se hace qe cada uno maneje un semicilco de la señal

supongamos un amplifcaro A1 y A2 en el primero se ingres la señal directa y en el segundo invertida 180°

al entrar una señal máxiam el amplficador A1 su salida pasara de 0V en el caso de fuente partida o Vcc/2 en fuente simple al tope del signo positivo, que es lo que pasa habitualmete, hasta alli nada nuevo, tengamos en cuenta que eso lo hace sobre una carga estipulada

Ahora A2 al reciibir al mismo tiempo la señal pero invertica basculara de 0V para fuente partida o Vcc/2 para fuene simple hata el signo negativo o masa en la fuente simple pero esto debe hacerlo sobre su propia carga

de resulatas que sobre los extremos del parlante ahora tenemos el doble de tensión de excursión que con un uno solo, pero como las cargas deben sumarse hay 2R y entonnces en lugar de haber el cudruple solo hay el doble de donde viene el error veamos un ejemplo

TDA2006
Es una mplfificador que trabaja con uan tensión de 24V simple o +-12 en split
Sobre 8 onms entrega 6W y sobre 4ohm entrega 12W

En BTL sobre 8ohms entrega 24W, la potencia total parece el cudruple con respecto a 8ohms, perosi te fijas bien es apenas el doble para su minima carga

Eso significa que si un ampli su carga minima es 8oms en BTL la carga sera 16ohms

Los integrados que utilzan 4 ohms de carga es porque pueden trabajar con 2 ohms, la máxima corriente no pude superarse y no se toma energia de la nada

Espero que te sirva


----------



## gonzalopolvorin (Sep 2, 2011)

muchas gracias pandacba, ahora creo que ya entendi como es que trabaja, voy a tratar de averiguar cuanta potencia soportan asi puedo empezar a ver que circuito puedo armar

gracias por la buena onda
saludos


----------

